# This ones for you Matt



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Mods, please make sure this is legit to post this way. Thanks 
It's Dragon Flying in China


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was pretty cool. Im surprised these guys would fly so close to trees in a few spots. But that looked really cool. Probably the closest we will ever get to flying 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You couldn't pay me enough! It would be pretty cool if I ever had a death wish, though.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The wing suit guys are pretty ballsy. I think it's great, but there's very little room for error, where they were.

Man, those mountains are cool. I've seen this before and have always wanted to see that part of China.


----------

